
4 Major Benefits of Walking as a Software Developer - nickjj
https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/4-major-benefits-of-walking-as-a-software-developer
======
fuzzygroup
While I'm not a huge walker, I find that there are definite benefits to
learning when to walk away from the keyboard and just plain think out
problematic code. As a young developer, its hard to realize sometimes that the
best thing you can do is just _stop coding_ and think hard.

